# Nectarine



## goReptiles (Aug 23, 2010)

Are nectarines ok to feed red foots as a fruit?


----------



## Greg T (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't see why not since they are a fruit like most others people feed. Just don't overfeed fruits versus grasses and fiber.


----------



## chairman (Aug 24, 2010)

If I recall correctly, citrus should be kept to a minimum. I don't remember exactly why, but if my tortoises ever get citrus, it is never more than a half a section each.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 24, 2010)

A nectarine is just a peach without the fuzz. (not citrus)


----------



## chairman (Aug 24, 2010)

lol... wow... I read that as tangerine the first time around...


----------



## terryo (Aug 24, 2010)

OMG...so did I and I was going to post that it was citrus and it gave Pio the runs. Personally I like the nectarine better that the fuzzy peach.


----------



## HarleyK (Aug 24, 2010)

My RF loves peaches and nectarine


----------



## dmmj (Aug 24, 2010)

I feed mine the ones that fall on the ground off of my tree.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 24, 2010)

I haven't fed it to the redfoots yet, but my box turtles love the ones that fall from the tree in their enclosure.


----------

